# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Lepiota cristata, una pequeña seta tóxica.

## Azuer

Hola a todos.

Como reza el post, voy a subir las fotos de una setilla preciosa, pero lo que tiene de bonita y de pequeña lo tiene también de tóxica, _Lepiota cristata_. Es una seta bastante frecuente, que la podemos encontrar en cualquier zona herbosa como praderas, claros de bosque, parques, jardines... así es que mucho cuidadito con ella en el campo.

El sombrero es pequeño, aproximadamente entre unos 2 a 5 cms de diametro, cónico-campanulado al principio, para luego extenderse hasta convexo o aplanado, con un mamelón obtuso. La cutícula se rompe en múltiples escamas pardo rojizas que se disponen concéntricamente, sobre un fondo blanco, dejando el disco central intacto. Las láminas son blancas, libres. El pie es largo, cilíndrico, de color blanquecino que se tiñe de rosado desde la base. En ejemplares jóvenes se puede apreciar un anillo membranoso fugaz, que se pierde con facilidad en ejemplares adultos. La carne es blanca, con un olor desagradable muy característico que no se olvida una vez que lo has olido, como a caucho o goma quemada.















Hay muchas especies de Lepiota muy parecidas entre sí y, a menudo, hay que recurrir al microscopio para separarlas. La especie que nos ocupa se caracteriza por sus esporas dextrinoides (se tiñen de rojo en soluciones yodadas) en forma de proyectil, con la base truncada y un característico espolón lateral:



La capa externa de la cutícula, la pileipellis, es himeniforme, formada por elementos de morfología claviforme dispuestos en empalizada (es un tipo de pileipellis poco frecuente en este Género):





Saludos.
Emilio.

----------

embalses al 100% (25-nov-2015),HUESITO (23-nov-2015)

----------

